# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من ترجم للإمام الزركشي ؟

## أم مليكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من ترجم للإمام الزركشي ؟
بحثت ولم أجد له ترجمة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عمر بن محمد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> من ترجم للإمام الزركشي ؟
> بحثت ولم أجد له ترجمة
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


انظري ترجمته في مقدمة سلاسل الذهب (ص 15 - 93) ؛ فقد ترجم له المحقق ترجمة موسعة .

----------


## أمينه الهواري

محمد بن بهادر بن عبد الله التركي الأصل المصري الشيخ بدر الدين الزركشي ولد سنة 745 وعني بالاشتغال من صغره فحفظ كتبا وأخذ عن الشيخ جمال الدين الاسنوي والشيخ سراج الدين البلقيني ولازمه ولما ولي قضاء الشام استعار منه نسخته من الروضة مجلدا بعد مجلد فعلقها على الهوامش من الفوائد فهو أول من جمع حواشي الروضة للبلقيني وذلك في سنة 69 وملكتها بخطه ثم جمعها القاضي ولي الدين ابن شيخنا العراقي قبل أن يقف على الزركشية فلما أعرتها له انتفع بها فيما كان قد خفي من أطراف الهوامش في نسخة الشيخ وجعل لكل ما زاد على نسخة الزركشي زايا وعني الزركشي بالفقه والأصول والحديث فأكمل شرح المنهاج واستمد فيه من الاذرعي كثيرا وكان رحل إلى دمشق فأخذ عن ابن كثير في الحديث وقرأ عليه مختصره ومدحه ببيتين ثم توجه إلى حلب فأخذ عن الاذرعي ثم جمع الخادم على طريق المهمات فاستمد من المتوسط للاذرعي كثيرا لكنه شحنه بالفوائد الزوائد من المطلب وغيره وجمع في الأصول كتابا سماه البحر في ثلاثة أسفار وشرح علوم الحديث لابن الصلاح وجمع الجوامع للسبكي وشرع في شرح البخاري فتركه مسودة وقفت على بعضها ولخص منه التنقيح في مجلد وشرح الأربعين للنووي وولي مشيخة كريم الدين وكان منقطعا في منزله لا يتردد إلى أحد إلا إلى سوق الكتب وإذا حضره لا يشتري شيئا وإنما يطالع في حانوت الكتبي طول نهاره ومعه ظهور أوراق يعلق فيها ما يعجبه ثم يرجع فينقله إلى تصانيفه وخرج أحاديث الرافعي ومشى فيه على جمع ابن الملقن لكنه سلك طريق الزيلعي في سوق الأحاديث بأسانيد خرجها فطال الكتاب بذلك ومات في ثلث رجب سنة 794 بالقاهرة.

----------


## أم مليكة

أخي الكريم عمر محمد
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن عاقبتك

أختي الكريمه أمينة جزاك الله خيرا
لكن هل بإمكاني ياكريمة معرفة من أين أقبستي الترجمة لأني أريد توثيقها؟

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

تجدين الترجمة كما في مقدمة تحقيق "البرهان في علوم القرآن"
السيوطي في حسن المحاضرة 1ص185-186
ابن حجر في الدرر الكامنة 3ص397
ابن العماد الحنبلي في الشذرات 6ص335

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

هناك زركشيّان!
أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد؛ شمس الدين المصري الحنبلي تـ: 772 هـ
أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن بهادر؛ بدر الدين المصري الشافعي تـ: 794 هـ

----------


## أم مليكة

> تجدين الترجمة كما في مقدمة تحقيق "البرهان في علوم القرآن"
> السيوطي في حسن المحاضرة 1ص185-186
> ابن حجر في الدرر الكامنة 3ص397
> ابن العماد الحنبلي في الشذرات 6ص335


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
لكن لم أجد له في الشذرات شيئا

----------


## أم مليكة

> هناك زركشيّان!
> أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد؛ شمس الدين المصري الحنبلي تـ: 772 هـ
> أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن بهادر؛ بدر الدين المصري الشافعي تـ: 794 هـ


الثاني ماأعنيه أخي الكريم

----------


## عمر بن محمد

جاء في مقدمة "سلاسل الذهب" (ص 15) :
"انظر مصادر ترجمته في طبقات الشافعية للأسدي (ورقة 87) وطبقات ابن قاضي شهبة (ورقة 104 ب) والدرر الكامنة لابن حجر (4 / 17) وإنباء الغمر لابن حجر (1 / 446) وحسن املحاضرة (1 / 437) وطبقات المفسرين للداوودي (2 / 157 - 158) والمنهل الصافي لابن تغري بردي (4 / 642) وشذرات الذهب لابن العماد الحنبلي (6 / 335) ونزهة النفوس والأبدان (1 / 345) والنجوم الزاهرة (12 / 134) وهدية العارفين لإسماعيل باشا البغدادي (2 / 174) وبدائع الزهور لابن إياس (جـ 1 ق 2 / 452) والسلوك للمقريزي (جـ 3 ق 2 ص 779) ومعجم المؤلفين (9 / 121 ، 10 / 205) والأعلام (6 / 60) " . اهـ بتصرف .

----------


## عمر بن محمد

> جاء في مقدمة "سلاسل الذهب" (ص 15 .


أعني في الحاشية رقم (2) .

----------


## أم مليكة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبوفاطمة المصري

وانظري أختي بارك الله فيك في ترجمة الإمام الزركشي كذلك غير ما ذكر كتاب طبقات المفسرين لأحمد بن محمد الأدنروي 
(1/302) تحقيق سليمان بن صالح الخزي , الناشر مكتبة العلوم والحكم - المدينة النبوية ط الأولى 1997م , وما ذكره الكُتّاب الكرام فيه الكفاية , فبارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## أبوفاطمة المصري

وكذلك من الممكن مطالعة تراجم موسعة للإمام الزركشي كما في مقدمة تحقيق كتاب"المعتبر في تخريج أحاديث المنهاج والمختصر" دراسة وتحقيق د. عبد الرحيم بن محمد أحمد القشقري .
ومقدمة تحقيق كتاب "النكت على مقدمة ابن الصلاح" دراسة وتحقيق د. زين العابدين فريج
ومقدمة تحقيق كتاب " مختصر قواعد الزركشي للشعراني "دراسة وتحقيق الباحث إبراهيم شيخ إسحاق . ارجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم .

----------

